# Southwest ohio



## Goosebuster (Mar 30, 2008)

Are there any sw ohio carpers on here?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I fish for carp every now and then, but I'm not a full blown carper by most standards. (I.E I fish for everything that bites, and I lack the euro gear that most full blown carpers have.....I have slightly adapted to some euro styles, such as hair rigs, weigh slings, boilies, etc.) I fish Adams, Brown, Highland, and Scioto Counties. I'm in Oxford on weekdays, so I fish Acton lake in Bulter/Preble county every now and then. If you ever wanna get out and fish send me a pm.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

I am the same as Sean. I love to carp fish, don't have all the gear that some carp guys have but then again I do not feel its completely necessary. I too have started adopting some of the Euro methods though and am excited to try them out. I fish Cowan, Rocky Fork and Paint Creek primarily. I would love to fish we some fellow carpers as well. Maybe we can plan a date to have a carping trip somewhere in the area??


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm still here. I'm thinking about heading to Cowan for a short session this weekend to knock the rust off.

Are you and your lady planning any trips to Dale Hollow?


----------



## Goosebuster (Mar 30, 2008)

tim i may go to cowan on sunday if you wanna go? i cant go saturday as of yet,still got plans for a party for my dads 60th.i will call you and let you know.Oh yea i amgetting permanently laid off in May,so a trip to DH may be in order,this time for a whole week.Now in may i am going to Alabama for a few days maybe some fishing maybe not,its a wedding so i dont know if i can get out for a day or so or not.I will keep you updated as to my plans,i promise.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

You already know I'm here but thought I'd chime in. Those who don't know me, I normally fish around Dayton and Columbus, but have fished for carp all over the state.

And to those who commented on "full blown carpers". In my opinion it's not the gear or the "style" of fishing that makes you a full blown carper, but the obsession with going out and trying to catch a "bottom feeding trash fish" on purpose, time and time again.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

cwcarper said:


> You already know I'm here but thought I'd chime in. Those who don't know me, I normally fish around Dayton and Columbus, but have fished for carp all over the state.
> 
> And to those who commented on "full blown carpers". In my opinion it's not the gear or the "style" of fishing that makes you a full blown carper, but the obsession with going out and trying to catch a "bottom feeding trash fish" on purpose, time and time again.


Alright, I'm glad I can join the club then. LOL Been fishing for carp for a little over 10 years now, so I guess that makes me a carper.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

While Im a hardcore catfish guy, my heart yearns for the tug of a big ole carp every once in a while....LOL Id try to meet up if you guys do a small gathering somewhere. LOL

Salmonid, 
Ps I know Dinkbuster is a pretty avid carper..


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm a carper love the tug in those muscle fish....can't wait to finally get out and catch some......Mike


----------



## Goosebuster (Mar 30, 2008)

hell i am game to meet up anytime.I am on longweekend this weekend,and i think i am fishing hueston woods sunday,and possibly cowan on monday.I fished locally today and caught 2.one 15-16 lber,and one bout 12-13.oh yea and 2 channel cats(ugh) them things drive me crazy when i am targeting carp.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not a hardcore carper either, but target them fairly frequently. I'm in kettering

Sometime soon I wanna meet up with some guys on here too.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

